#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  NIT Agartala 2012 Placement Report/Stats

## vipul_chaudhary

*NIT Agartala Placements Details 2011 – 2012:*
National Institute of Technology Agartala has started its Placements Secession of the Academic year 2011 – 2012 at Several companies which have registered are conducting the Placements Dive for recruiting Students.

 *Number of Companies Visited     : 29
*
Company Offered Highest Salary :  IOCL   (8.1 Lakh Per Annum)
Company Offered Lowst Salary    : Manav Rachna University (3.00 To 3.60 Lakh Per Annum)

*NIT Agartala Placements Summary:
*
Highest Salary Offered : 8.1 Lakh Per Annum.Average Salary Offered: 4.25 Lakh Per Annum.Lowest Salary Offered 3.00  Lakh Per Annum.*Details of companies visited:* 

*S.no*
*Company Name*
*Offers Made*
*Salary Details in lakhs Per Annum* 

1
CTS
119
3.1

2
IOCL
5
8.1

3
TCS
RA
3.25

4
HCL
10
3.15

5
ITDC
2
3.3

6
VOLTUS
2
3.1

7
RANCORE
4
3.5

8
AMBUJA CEMENT
4
3.25

9
CAPGIMINI
8
3.15

10
ITC LTD
2
4

11
TATA MOTORS
5
4.75 To 5.99

12
TATA AUTOCOM
7
3.6

13
STONE INDIA
3
3.6

14
SAMSUNG
1
4.75

15
L&T ECC
7
3.25

16
JSPL**
1
4.5

17
INDIAN ARMY
40
NA

18
TIL
1
4.5

19
PUNJ Lloyd
4
4.5

20
Manav Rachna University
6
3.00 To 3.60

21
OTPC
2
3.25

22
DENSO
4
4.25

23
ERA
3
3.25

24
L&T ROMBOLL **
RA
3.6

25
ALSTOM **
RA
4.25

26
MARUTI
3
4.25

27
SIEMENS
1
4.25

28
HAWAI TECH
2
4.25

29
CTC

4.75





*NOTE :*
1.      RA = Results Awaiting
2.      NA = Not Available





  Similar Threads: BITS Mesra 2012 Placement Report / Stats NIT Tiruchirappalli(Tirchy) 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Surat 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Hamirpur 2012 Placement Report/Stats MNIT Jaipur 2012 Placement Report / Stats

----------

